# MK677 here I come



## 101st Ranger (Aug 11, 2015)

Just placed an order for an 8-12 week supply of MK677. 

I've been following the posts of many that have been using and gotta say I'm excited to give it a whirl. 

Think I'll run it solo at first and may stack w test on my next cycle. But, that's a few months off still.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Aug 14, 2015)

Just took first dose at 12.5 Mgs. Will see how this feels and ramp up to the 25mgs a day based on how I'm feeling.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 17, 2015)

101st Ranger said:


> Just took first dose at 12.5 Mgs. Will see how this feels and ramp up to the 25mgs a day based on how I'm feeling.



Looking forward to hearing about your experience.
Lots of promise with MK-677.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Aug 18, 2015)

ASHOP said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your experience.
> Lots of promise with MK-677.



The first three days I was really having a positive experience. Being on a calorie and carb restricted diet, all of my lifts we're going up. That was awesome and generally unheard of without some PED.  Also, pump was great, fullness of muscles absolutely increased, and I generally feel "more mellow". Took day 4 off to rest. Was back in this am and felt so fatigued I had to leave the gym. As you know, I don't sleep well due to the prostate issues and getting less than 6 hours of sleep is tough. I usually get 3 straight if I'm lucky and then maybe 3 more in 1 hr increments.

I gotta get back there today. But, until I get the sleep back on track, that's the double edged sword of mk677 w me. It's certainly working but I still need more sleep. 

Also, I was down 3 lbs in weight in 4 days on the diet w mk677. Yet, still appearing bulkier and fuller.


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for this, following.


----------



## robertscott (Aug 27, 2015)

I loved MK677 when I ran it, but I was so hungry all the damn time I got a little fat!  Haha.

Totally worth it though.  The sleep quality alone makes it worth taking.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Sep 2, 2015)

There is no doubt that this is aiding and alleviating a good bit with regards to some long standing and persistent injuries. 

Both my elbows feel better, all of my joints feels heather, and pain I used to have both at rest and while lifting has decreased a very substantial amount. 

And although I don't necessarily sleep "more", the sleep I do get is presumably better as I feel more energetic and less fatigued durin the day and during my workouts.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 3, 2015)

How are you getting on with it now? It made me like a zombie at 25mg and I struggled to get through the day. It was so bad I stopped it as it was effecting my work at the time. The results were amazing for me though. I plan to start it again in just over 1 month. Gonna start at 12.5mg and gradually increase the dose to a max of about 25mg. I plan to stay on for 16 weeks if I can and I hope to put on a lot of size with it, sust and npp


----------



## Akamai (Sep 4, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> How are you getting on with it now? It made me like a zombie at 25mg and I struggled to get through the day. It was so bad I stopped it as it was effecting my work at the time. The results were amazing for me though. I plan to start it again in just over 1 month. Gonna start at 12.5mg and gradually increase the dose to a max of about 25mg. I plan to stay on for 16 weeks if I can and I hope to put on a lot of size with it, sust and npp



Caffeine etc nothing helped?

Ak


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 5, 2015)

Akamai said:


> Caffeine etc nothing helped?
> 
> Ak



At the time I wasn't having that much caffeine (I do now). Although my sensitivity to caffeine was much higher back then. Honestly though that tiredness was like nothing I have ever experienced. 10IU rips were really bad too but this was something else. At times I was just blank and didn't even have the energy to think. I should add I was eating a decent diet with lots of carbs so not like I was dieting. 

I usually have trouble switching off but I could fall asleep through the day. At times in work I just wanted to go a sleep on the floor. It was so bad I had to stop because I was like a zombie. I just hope next time if I start lower and gradually build up the dose I will be ok. 

The tiredness wasn't constant but would come and go throughout the day which let me to think it was simply a product of the various pulses of gh through the day. Although I was tired more than I was normal. I would have a strong pre workout back then so that would help with my workouts. But in work when it hit me hardest a strong coffee wouldn't do a thing.

I am actually having too much caffeine now so going to force myself to have a break  I am addicted to Nespresso


----------



## Originalbingham (Sep 9, 2015)

Which research company was everyone using for the mk677?


----------



## 101st Ranger (Sep 10, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> How are you getting on with it now? It made me like a zombie at 25mg and I struggled to get through the day. It was so bad I stopped it as it was effecting my work at the time. The results were amazing for me though. I plan to start it again in just over 1 month. Gonna start at 12.5mg and gradually increase the dose to a max of about 25mg. I plan to stay on for 16 weeks if I can and I hope to put on a lot of size with it, sust and npp



Truckin along pretty good with it still. Which is to say, I believe I have adapted or adjusted to the tiredness. My first week I agree with you, it hit me like a freight strain full on. I'd nap a lot throughout the day. I actually kinda miss it to be honest. I'd stumble into the gym thinking my workout was gonna blow and I'd be stronger and have more endurance, mind you all the while on a carb restricted diet. I concluded it makes my brain tired but my muscles will still operate above normal performance if I make the effort. 

Im gonna keep at it for about 5 more weeks. Then I am starting a test/anadrol cycle. I may continue w the mk duri it as well, I just haven't decided. It will be an expensive cycle if I do and I'm currently not working, so we'll see.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 10, 2015)

101st Ranger said:


> Truckin along pretty good with it still. Which is to say, I believe I have adapted or adjusted to the tiredness. My first week I agree with you, it hit me like a freight strain full on. I'd nap a lot throughout the day. I actually kinda miss it to be honest. I'd stumble into the gym thinking my workout was gonna blow and I'd be stronger and have more endurance, mind you all the while on a carb restricted diet. I concluded it makes my brain tired but my muscles will still operate above normal performance if I make the effort.
> 
> Im gonna keep at it for about 5 more weeks. Then I am starting a test/anadrol cycle. I may continue w the mk duri it as well, I just haven't decided. It will be an expensive cycle if I do and I'm currently not working, so we'll see.



Obviously see how money is but if you want to use it I would recommend a 4-6 week break before starting again.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Sep 10, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Obviously see how money is but if you want to use it I would recommend a 4-6 week break before starting again.



A break from the MK or before I start my cycle? Also, what's the logic? Very curious about this. Thanks brother


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 12, 2015)

101st Ranger said:


> A break from the MK or before I start my cycle? Also, what's the logic? Very curious about this. Thanks brother



There are very few things I would use long term. I think most drugs work best in cycles and MK-677 is no different. Although I plan to use it for 16 weeks straight myself... well I hope I can


----------



## Akamai (Sep 12, 2015)

I wonder if t-4 would help it??

Ak


----------



## 101st Ranger (Sep 12, 2015)

Akamai said:


> I wonder if t-4 would help it??
> 
> Ak



Help what?


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Akamai said:


> I wonder if t-4 would help it??
> 
> Ak



I'm wondering that myself. Mk677 doesn't effect thyroid output short term but I couldn't find in the long term studies any mention of effect on the thyroid. It does mention blood glucose going up and insulin output increasing. With constant HGH secretion it would make sense thyroid output would drop off after time. T4 is worth a shot. I use Maeng da kratom for energy. This works great but it's only meant to be used a few times a week to prevent dependence. I also use modanifil occasionally. Huperzine A is a good energy supplement, and it inhibits somatostatin which is definitely a good thing when using HGH supplements.


----------



## Akamai (Sep 17, 2015)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I'm wondering that myself. Mk677 doesn't effect thyroid output short term but I couldn't find in the long term studies any mention of effect on the thyroid. It does mention blood glucose going up and insulin output increasing. With constant HGH secretion it would make sense thyroid output would drop off after time. T4 is worth a shot. I use Maeng da kratom for energy. This works great but it's only meant to be used a few times a week to prevent dependence. I also use modanifil occasionally. Huperzine A is a good energy supplement, and it inhibits somatostatin which is definitely a good thing when using HGH supplements.



Exactly what Im thinking.

Ak


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Sep 19, 2015)

I've been on MK-677 for 5 days and there is no lethargia at all. I feel great actually. The first two nights I took 7mg and the past two nights I took 10mg. I'll take 10mg tonight. I am gaining water weight which is helping my bad deltoid feel cushioned which is great! I hope my energy levels stay up by sticking to a low dose.


----------

